# Secretary of State (of the State of ...)



## oliver_twisted (Nov 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Τελικά πώς τον λέμε τον ρημάδη τον Secretary of State όταν δεν πρόκειται για υπουργό εξωτερικών στις ΗΠΑ, ή υπουργό στο ΗΒ, αλλά τον Secretary of State μιας πολιτείας (an official with various duties, such as keeping records) ;

Ίδια η απορία μου και για το Department of State of the State of X.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2012)

Εγώ τον βάζω Υπουργό Εσωτερικών της Πολιτείας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Όλι, να ακούσουμε άλλους, αλλά αυτός δεν είναι κάτι σαν Γραμματέας της Πολιτείας; :)
(Υπήρξε και στο ελληνικό δίκαιο Αρχιγραμματέας και Γενικός γραμματέας του Εκτελεστικού, αλλά από τότε αλλάξαμε ορολογίες)...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 9, 2012)

Μολονότι παγιωμένη απόδοση του όρου δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει, προκρίνω και εγώ (με μισή καρδιά ίσως, αλλά πάντως προκρίνω) την ίδια λύση με τη μοδερατόρισσα: Υπουργός Εσωτερικών της Πολιτείας. Είναι μάλλον η καλύτερη αντιστοίχιση που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, μια και ο "Γραμματέας" (και ότι τον περιέχει ως συνθετικό) παραπέμπει *πλέον* αλλού τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2012)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν τον όρο επειδή έκανα μια αντιστοίχιση με τα καθήκοντα, και ουσιαστικά με οδήγησε σε αυτήν την απόδοση από τη μία το ό,τι ο Secretary of State, όπου υπάρχει, επιβλέπει τη διενέργεια εκλογών, ενώ παράλληλα ασχολείται σε πολιτειακό επίπεδο με τα εσωτερικά της πολιτείας (π.χ. έκδοση αδειών σε επαγγελματίες) και από την άλλη το ότι το _Γραμματέας_ δεν δίνει εικόνα των καθηκόντων του εν λόγω Secretary, ενώ τουλάχιστον το _Υπουργός Εσωτερικών_ σου δίνει μια ιδέα, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις παράλληλα ότι είναι και κάτι διαφορετικό από τον αντίστοιχο ελληνικό όρο, επειδή αναφέρεται σε αμερικάνικη πολιτεία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 9, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλημέρα και καλή δύναμη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Πέρα από την άμεση λύση που θα δώσει η Όλι, θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε λίγο ακόμη (μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος να μας κολλήσει κατάμουτρα κάποια παγιωμένη απόδοση).

Στο ομοσπονδιακό επίπεδο των ΗΠΑ, υπάρχει ένας υπουργός που λέγεται Secretary of the Interior, αλλά δεν έχει τις αρμοδιότητες των υπουργών Εσωτερικών άλλων χωρών (που ανήκουν περισσότερο στον Secretary of Homeland Security και στον Secretary of Justice), βλ. γουίκη, εδώ. O US Secretary of State, το ξέρουμε αυτό, είναι ο υπουργός Εξωτερικών.

Σε πολιτειακό επίπεδο, όπου ο Secretary of State είναι πραγματικά ο γραμματικός της πολιτείας, η ορολογία δεν είναι ενιαία. Στο Κάνσας και στην Οκλαχόμα π.χ. έχουν Secretaries, στη Βόρεια Ντακότα έχουν Commissioners και Directors (αλλά όχι μόνο).

Τι κάνουμε, λοιπόν, εδώ; Μεταφράζουμε κατά περίπτωση και κρίνοντας επί της ουσίας από τις αρμοδιότητες του καθενός ανά πολιτεία;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, στα ομόσπονδα κρατίδια της Γερμανίας, για παράδειγμα, τι συμβαίνει; Δεν υπάρχουν τοπικές κυβερνήσεις αντίστοιχες με την ομοσπονδιακή; Δεν υπάρχει, ας πούμε, υπουργός εσωτερικών σε κάθε κρατίδιο; Γιατί εδώ, λόγου χάρη, αλλά και αλλού, βλέπω ότι αναφέρει πρωθυπουργό, υπουργό εσωτερικών, περιβάλλοντος, υφυπουργό παρά τω πρωθυπουργό κλπ του κρατιδίου της Βάδης Βυρτεμβέργης. Κατανοώ, προφανώς, ότι οι αντιστοιχίες δεν είναι άμεσες, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο υπουργός με ένα επίθετο μπροστά; Ξερωγώ... ομοσπονδιακός;
Καταλαβαίνετε ότι έχω σπαζοκεφαλιάσει κι εγώ κατά καιρούς με τις αποδόσεις, ε;;)

Εδιτ. όχι ομοσπονδιακό --το αντίθετο εννοούσα. Κάτι σαν το πολιτειακό που προτείνει η Παλ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι κάνουμε, λοιπόν, εδώ; Μεταφράζουμε κατά περίπτωση και κρίνοντας επί της ουσίας από τις αρμοδιότητες του καθενός ανά πολιτεία;



Εγώ αυτό κάνω. Εκτός αυτού, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει διαχωρισμός σε πολιτειακό και ομοσπονδιακό επίπεδο, δεν νομίζω ότι δημιουργείται κάποιο πρόβλημα. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι αν γράψουμε _Γραμματέας_, υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να θεωρήσει ο αποδέκτης ότι υπάρχει και Πρόεδρος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Συνήθως, βλέπω τον όρο Secretary of State σε Apostilles (επισημειώσεις, σφραγίδες της Χάγης) ή σε διαφόρων ειδών πιστοποιητικά, και είναι σημαντικό να υπάρχει ως όρος κάτι που να δίνει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες πληροφορίες με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα λόγια, γιατί καμιά φορά στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δημιουργούνται προβλήματα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Μπέρνι, στα γερμανικά ομόσπονδα κράτη υπάρχει (λίγο πολύ...) αντιστοιχία με την κεντρική κυβέρνηση, αλλά και με τα γενικότερα ισχύοντα στην Ευρώπη. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και εκεί ιδιαιτερότητες, π.χ. υπάρχει πρωθυπουργός (Ministerpräsident, που καλύτερα θα ήταν να τον λέμε «πρόεδρο του υπουργικού συμβουλίου», για να μην μπλέκεται με τους πρωθυπουργούς των κρατών --Premierminister), αλλά στις τρεις πόλεις- ομόσπονδα κράτη υπάρχει Δήμαρχος και Υπουργοί (Βερολίνο) ή Γερουσιαστές (Αμβούργο) κ.λπ.

Και ναι, επίσης ξέρω ότι ο Καγκελάριος της Σκακιέρας είναι ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών της αγγλικής κυβέρνησης, αλλά το πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι είναι είναι κυρίως στο μπέρδεμα με αυτό το of State. Τεσπα, προφανώς με ενδιαφέρουν γενικά οι λύσεις που δίνονται συνήθως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Κάποια κάπου κάποτε είχε επικαλεστεί αυτή την ελληνοαμερικανική πηγή:

Υπουργός των Εσωτερικών (SECRETARY OF STATE) του Οχάιο
http://www.greeknewsonline.com/?p=2141


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Εντάξει, υποστέλλω τη σημαία των Γραμματικών, αλλά την παραπάνω πηγή, μόνο πηγή καλών ελληνικών δεν θα πρέπει να την θεωρήσουμε, έτσι; Αυτό το «Και οι εκλογές δείχνουν πολύ κλειστά στο Οχάιο» (και άλλα, πιο μετά) πιο πολύ μεταφραστήρι θυμίζουν .


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω και έναν σύνδεσμο που δεν είδα να υπάρχει (αλλά δεν πειράζει κι αν είναι δεύτερη φορά).

*Secretary of state (U.S. state government)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary_of_State_(U.S._state_government)


----------

